# 2009 different paint scheme in black?



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

This guys 09 has handmade in the USA big like I like it on the seat stay. Also do the seat stays look fatter on this one?









My bike has Hand made in the USA microscopic. This is ianewks Super you can barely see the handmade writting down on the bottom of the seatstay.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Hi, 

Your pix did not shown can you repost anoterh one ?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

If that doesnt work
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_faML21R53ws/SYtajMA1TaI/AAAAAAAAAEg/pLYtSal9L18/s1600-h/DSC03784.JPG











link
https://i43.tinypic.com/2u73yxg.jpg


I cant tell if these pics work because Im at work and they block pics randomly, sometimes they show up other times they dont.


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

The compound bend of the seat stay made decal application extremely difficult. Shrinking the decal made it easier to apply and much more consistent from bike to bike.


----------

